# Correctly Exposing Skies and Subjects



## tmf101610 (Aug 15, 2012)

Please forgive me if this is not the correct spot to post this, and let me know if it isn't.

I'm wondering how to achieve a brilliantly lit sky as well as correctly expososed people? I find myself correctly exposing my subject but my skies are blown out. I'd love to get a nice blue sky with all the clouds. thanks!

Trish


----------



## SCraig (Aug 15, 2012)

Most of the time, meter for the sky and use fill flash for the people.  Or meter for the people and use a graduated neutral density filter for the sky.


----------



## paigew (Aug 15, 2012)

You can meter for your subject and shoot with the sun behind you. This sky wasn't this blue sooc I did a slight adjustment on the sky with a brush in lr. The horse photo was taken about 1 hour before sunset. The boy on the beach mid day (I'm thinking 2:00) sun.


----------



## KmH (Aug 15, 2012)

Investigate 'dynamic range', and how it relates to the image sensor in your camera and the scene you are trying to shoot. Learn Photography Concepts


----------



## tmf101610 (Aug 16, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Most of the time, meter for the sky and use fill flash for the people.  Or meter for the people and use a graduated neutral density filter for the sky.



I really dislike flash photography. I've never used a filter. Don't really know anything about 'em. Can you point me in the direction of said filter?


----------



## SCraig (Aug 16, 2012)

There have probably been millions of studio portraits shot with flashes of some sort.

As to GND filters:  neutral density gray on half blending to clear on the other half.  Lowers the exposure on one half without affecting the other.
graduated neutral density filters - Google Search


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 16, 2012)

tmf101610 said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the time, meter for the sky and use fill flash for the people.  Or meter for the people and use a graduated neutral density filter for the sky.
> ...



You're looking for something like this: B+W 55mm 502 Graduated 0.6 ND Filter 65-041905 B&H Photo Video  But flash is the better answer. The filter isn't very effective if your subject doesn't conform to it's straight line graduation. Your other two alternatives are: 1. Be more selective about the natural lighting condition and avoid the problem. 2. Learn to apply some extreme post processing techniques (not really a good idea).

Joe


----------



## MK3Brent (Aug 16, 2012)

tmf101610 said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the time, meter for the sky and use fill flash for the people.  Or meter for the people and use a graduated neutral density filter for the sky.
> ...


What you dislike about it, is probably from improper use of it.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 16, 2012)

If you have a flash, and know how to use it, it is the best of all worlds in this scenario by exposing for the background and lighting the subject with your flash like SCraig said. If not, you either re-compose so the natural light is in your favor, or miss the shot entirely if that isn't an option.

Taken using SCraig's method by an amatuer photographer (me).... May not necesssarily be bright blue sky, but it's the same idea of exposing the background and lighting your subject.


----------



## tmf101610 (Aug 16, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> tmf101610 said:
> 
> 
> > SCraig said:
> ...



Most likely. I've only used an on camera flash while bouncing the light off the ceiling. Other than that, I've only used natural light and studio lighting, which I love. 

I can tell when other people have used an OCF and I think it looks horrible. Maybe they're using it improperly too?


----------



## KatiaGPhoto (Aug 16, 2012)

How do you bounce and on-camera flash to the ceiling??


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 16, 2012)

KatiaGPhoto said:


> How do you bounce and on-camera flash to the ceiling??




Point it towards the ceiling.

Assuming you're using a speedlight.

If you're using your popup flash, in lieu of using some sort of crazy third party contraption or homemade bounce card...... you can't. And even then, the results are less than desireable.


----------



## KatiaGPhoto (Aug 16, 2012)

Stradawhovious said:


> KatiaGPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > How do you bounce and on-camera flash to the ceiling??
> ...



That's what I thought he meant, a popup flash. Was wondering how on earth he got the light up there in the first place, lol!


----------



## jake337 (Aug 16, 2012)

Stradawhovious said:


> KatiaGPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > How do you bounce and on-camera flash to the ceiling??
> ...



They can be ok depending how well you can bounce and control it.  But that won't help in any outdoor situation. anyways.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 16, 2012)

tmf101610 said:


> MK3Brent said:
> 
> 
> > tmf101610 said:
> ...



I see more bad photos from "Natural" AMBIENT light... than I do flash! Because more people use Ambient light! Because they DONT know know to use flash.. or even use LIGHT period. Once you understand light (and you will learn that more quickly using flash, than otherwise.. since you actually have control over flash!) then it is all good. Of course, there are a lot of bad Flash pictures too... from people don't know how to use it either! It comes down to knowledge and practice, and a willingness to overcome whatever biases one may have for whatever reason, logical or not!


----------



## tmf101610 (Aug 16, 2012)

Well then maybe the use of their flash is so well honed that I can't even tell they've used one. I'll have to keep researching. If I don't have a flash (which I don't), will a reflector be just as good?

BTW - you guys really tell it like it is. I think I'm gonna like it here


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 16, 2012)

tmf101610 said:


> Well then maybe the use of their flash is so well honed that I can't even tell they've used one. I'll have to keep researching. If I don't have a flash (which I don't), will a reflector be just as good?
> 
> BTW - you guys really tell it like it is. I think I'm gonna like it here



As long as you have some light to reflect.. yes, reflectors can help. Every little bit helps, if done properly!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 16, 2012)

tmf101610 said:


> Well then maybe the use of their flash is so well honed that I can't even tell they've used one.



With the pros and seasoned vets that is EXACTLY the case.  I can only hope to that competent some day.  Until then, I'm just going to keep trying and learning.  The more I learn about using artificial light in the absense of or in conjunction with ambient, the more indespensible I find it. 

It's all about the light.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Aug 16, 2012)

tmf101610 said:


> If I don't have a flash (which I don't), will a reflector be just as good?



It sure can be! It all depends on how you use it, and the available light.  The best thing anyone can do in any field is learn to use the tools at their disposal.  

If you have something and don't know how to use it.... you probably won't.

Or you will, and get less than desirable results..... then fault the equipment rather than the user.


----------

